# Do BF Goodrich bikes get restored



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2014)

As such or do people switch out the badge most of the time and make it another excelsior clone....?!.. Post pix if you have a restored bfg!..


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 16, 2014)

Restored my BFG Challenger as a Panther.  Don't recall seeing more than one bike restored as a BFG.  Repoped decals are out there so I guess some folks are doing it.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 17, 2014)

I restored a 1958 BFG Corvette and was proud to leave the BFG badge on it for no other reason that is is rarer than most Schwinn badges.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2014)

*BFg leader / dx*

My 1946 BFg dx not restored but very nice original.


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2014)

no pics yet but im restoring a 55 bfg hornet,the 2 differant chainguard decals are available


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2014)

*here is my 1946 BFG b6*

i have to finish cleaning it and cleaning the painted, wax the dull painted parks and cleaning the plated parts and scrubbing the tires.....and then removing the blackout hoops.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2014)

*here is my 1946 BFG b6*

and besides BFG schwinns have an interesting story in regards to conflict issues .....a rocky relationship that if i read right ended up with a discontinued account with BFG for their not offering repair service or replacement parts when the bike had faulty parts.....


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2014)

I would rather have a bike with the BFG badge over a Schwinn badge most of the time.


----------



## Blueschwinns (Feb 19, 2014)

*BF Goodrich Green Hornet*

Here is a Hornet I restored keeping the BF Goodrich logo's


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 19, 2014)

*52 Panther*

Mine is a work in progress as it's still in primer. Re-furbishing and keeping it BFG.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2014)

*my 37 BF GOODRICH /SCHWINN BA67*

No resto here ...keeping it real ..original paint and rust...awesome rider .....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 22, 2014)

*BF goodrich decals*

Was this chainguard decal ever reproduced.... how far back doe thiss decal go?


----------



## mruiz (Feb 23, 2014)

*B.F goodrich Phantom*

1954

 unmolested


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 23, 2014)

*Late 1939 B.F. Goodrich Streamline*

I'm sure there have been some B.F. Goodrich / Schwinns restored out there. My 1939 example stays original.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2014)

*God bless you for that*

This bike is a pure work of art. It would be a sin to restore a perfect original like this.


----------

